

The truth about conversion ratios for downloadable software - hermitcrab
http://successfulsoftware.net/2009/04/23/the-truth-about-conversion-ratios-for-software/

======
hermitcrab
The industry average conversion ratio for visits -> purchases is often quoted
as 1%. But is this supported by a survey of small software vendors?

